# Forward Gas Tank



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Battery box type tie down straps with quick release buckle. I will try to take a pick later.

For now google marine fuel tank straps


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Install a few small pieces of SeaDek to the bottom of the tank, it will limit it's sliding and add protection for the deck. Just order some free samples and cut one up.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I have an L shaped fiberglass piece 8" long attached to the floor with 5200, the tank is a poly 12 gallon portable and it works great. Lift above the L bracket to fill it and I am on my way. If the tank is installed permanently it requires the fire extinguisher safety gear. So with my 25 on the Spear Glades X I can make 3 trips without a refill. Also use some Harbor Freight foam sheet padding under to slow the sliding.


----------



## jwskiff (May 30, 2017)

Tie down strap with plastic buckle along with piece of sea-deck underneath. Works for me with a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the input!


----------

